
Roblox follows Minecraft into the education market - prostoalex
https://techcrunch.com/2018/05/31/roblox-follows-minecraft-into-the-education-market/
======
lifeisstillgood
I am parent to three kids and am encouraging and happy to see them playing
minecraft - the local lan facility is where almost all their online playtime
goes.

But roblox, after a ton of pestering we downloaded it, i don't know who
messaged my kids, i don't know who ran round setting people on fire. honestly
i don't care. in the remainder bin of history

~~~
SOLAR_FIELDS
Roblox also has IMO some dark UI patterns intended to make kids buy things in
the game. Minecraft is a much healthier game.

~~~
Nullabillity
Microtransactions have no place in any game, let alone one directed at kids.

------
seabird
Hilariously enough, Roblox provides what is likely one of the best
programming/development environments for a game targeting a very young
audience. Making a change of any sort to Minecraft is needlessly arcane;
decompile, deobfuscate, no official tooling, no API, boatloads of incompatible
attempts at implementing one, etc. Although I guess it would prepare kids for
the reality of "buttons-to-push-the-buttons" software engineering, Roblox is
the development process that could have been, but wasn't.

------
shmerl
They should fix their mess, so it would work in Wine[1]. Or better release it
for Linux to begin with.

1\. [https://github.com/roblox-linux-wrapper/roblox-linux-
wrapper...](https://github.com/roblox-linux-wrapper/roblox-linux-
wrapper/issues/135)

